# Panting after walks!



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I noticed recently that Amber spends a good 8+ minutes panting after her walk or trip to the park. I don't remember her doing that before. Is it because she is getting bigger? 

She is perfect and is not overweight so could it be something else or is it normal?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I was gonna suggest that it may be because it is summer so is warmer...but then I saw where you lived and realised you would be thinking WHAT SUMMER???


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Emma&Tilly said:


> I was gonna suggest that it may be because it is summer so is warmer...but then I saw where you lived and realised you would be thinking WHAT SUMMER???


LOL  However it is getting a little warmer this week but nothing to dramatic that should suddenly affect Amber. :crossfing We'll check with the vet tomorrow (weighing time!! I wonder if she is still 30Kgs).


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Dogs sometimes pant simply because they are excited. I think your dog likes her outings


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

We have had temps in the mid 80's with some, but not a lot of, humidity. There is no question that Brooks feels the heat. We try to take him only in the morning or early evening (when temps are still in the 70's) into the woods where he can run off leash. We walk for about an hour and he runs 4X the distance (if not more). Rarely will he stop for a moment and lie down. After we get home he pants for at least a half hour, sometimes more.


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey I live in Ga and mine Goldie is very sesitive to heat as well, she has her own fan and when we come in from a walk she is always panting a lot too even if we just walked not running and she gets by the fan and cools off.


----------



## BabyElephant (Apr 13, 2007)

Although Poppy is a lab she pants a lot after her walks - we got so concerned about her once we covered her with a soaking wet towel to cool her down! I would check with the vet next time you go but it sounds normal to me.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker pants like crazy after and during every walk. It doesn't matter if it's hot or cold.

When we come home (walks are like 20 mins) he falls asleep... lol.

But the vet says he's perfect, so I ain't worrying about it.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Went down the vet on Saturday and we didn't recognise the staff there!!! 
A new nurse weighed Amber and told us that she was 27.4Kgs!!!!!! 

She had a great week end (long trip to the park and all...) but tonigh her butbut was a bit dirty so I cleaned it with a damp cloth as I always do and a few minutes later when she walked away I noticed that she had a little pee on the floor!!! She did that in the garden aswell (not in the right place..) 

I'm a little concerned.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree with an above poster that it being summer and being hot, most likely has something to do with it. Try to walk him/her in the earlier morning and evening and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Dog said:


> Went down the vet on Saturday and we didn't recognise the staff there!!!
> A new nurse weighed Amber and told us that she was 27.4Kgs!!!!!!
> 
> She had a great week end (long trip to the park and all...) but tonigh her butbut was a bit dirty so I cleaned it with a damp cloth as I always do and a few minutes later when she walked away I noticed that she had a little pee on the floor!!! She did that in the garden aswell (not in the right place..)
> ...


Lucky was leaking from his anal glands...and originally I thought it urine. You might see if her glands need expressing.

Otherwise, perhaps it is a sign of urinary infection. Hope it ends soon...those leaks are tough to deal with.


----------

